# [UK] Strafe wegen Ausnutzung von Vertippern bei Mehrwertnummern



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2012)

In UK hat eine Firma Zigtausende Mehrwertnummern registriert, die denen von TV-Shows ähnlich waren. Die britische Regulierungsbehörde hat daraufhin die Firma bestraft und allgemeine Hinweise für alle Provider veröffentlicht.



> a service called ‘RegisterNow!” (where consumers could register interest in new VoIP services) was allocated 89,997 numbers by the Level 2 provider, Cheers International Sales Limited. Some of these numbers were very similar to the numbers of popular TV voting lines.


 
Zwei (!!!) Personen haben sich darüber beschwert.und daraufhin kam die Regulierungsbehörde zu dem Schluß, die Verbraucher 


> had not been treated fairly and equitably, as Cheers International Sales Limited had allocated a large amount of numbers and then failed to take action when misdialling occurred(...)


Die Regulierungsbehörde verhängte folgende Sanktionen:



> a formal reprimand; *a fine of £50,000*; and a three-month bar on access to all of the numbers allocated to the service, suspended for one month to allow the provider to seek and implement compliance advice to the satisfaction of the Executive. *The Tribunal also noted that it expected refunds to be paid to users.*


Vergleichbare Maßnahmen in Deutschland sind hier nicht bekannt.

Zwei weitere Firmen hatten Werbung geschaltet auf Vertipperdomains und durch die Gestaltung der Webseiten den Eindruck erweckt, man sei tatsächlich bei z.B. youtube. Beide Firmen wurden bestraft


> The Tribunal imposed the following sanctions: a formal reprimand; an order to remedy the breaches in relation to the free promotional messages; *a fine of £100,000; and refunds are to be paid to users.*


Vergleichbare Maßnahmen in Deutschland sind hier nicht bekannt.

In Deutschland werden weiterhin Abos auf Vertipperdomains untergeschoben oder es erscheint Werbung für Gewinnspiele, die ganz klar aussehen soll, als sei sie von Youtube. Die deutschen Behörden ignorieren dies jedoch. Dann aber wird wieder dumm daher geredet von wegen "Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland stärken".

Hohle Phrasen.

Quelle: Phonepayplus Newsletter, sowie http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/News...r-online-squatting-that-misled-consumers.aspx


Und hier der Link einer Veröffentlichung, die an alle Mehrwertnummernprovider ging:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/For-...gital-marketing-of-premium-rate-services.aspx



> PhonepayPlus would remind all providers, irrespective of where they sit in the value-chain, of their obligations under the Code. This includes a requirement to ensure consumers are treated fairly and not misled by marketing, whether digital or otherwise.
> We are aware that the digital marketing practices that we have outlined above will, in many cases, be directly controlled by digital marketing partners, known as ‘affiliate marketers’, to whom PRS providers have subcontracted.
> Affiliate marketers do not need to be registered with PhonepayPlus as they do not meet the definition of a Level 2 provider set out at paragraph 5.3.8(b) of the Code, and as such are not responsible for compliance with the Code. Therefore responsibility for the actions of affiliate marketers remains with the relevant PRS provider.* If PRS providers contract, or enter into arrangements, with affiliate marketers who then act in breach of the Code when promoting their services, the PRS provider can expect to be held responsible by PhonepayPlus for the relevant breach.*
> Providers can put in place appropriate controls on affiliate marketers with whom they contract which, in the event of a PhonepayPlus investigation into misleading digital marketing, would be regarded as mitigating factors in the provider’s favour. These would include, but not necessarily be limited to, the list below:
> ...


 
Vergleichbare Maßnahmen in Deutschland sind hier nicht bekannt. 




Entscheidungsträger in Deutschland werden dringend gebeten, sich das Vorgehen der britischen Regulierer genau anzuschauen und ENDLICH unsere Wattestäbchenarmee in die Pflicht zu nehmen, vergleichbare Aktionen durchzuführen. Die Gesetzesgrundlage dazu ist im §67 TKG eindeutig gegeben!!!


----------

